# PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. November 2008)

*PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel


----------



## BlackDragon26 (12. November 2008)

*PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*

Naja schick isser ja. Aber dafür das er so teuer und schwer ist hält sich die Kühlleistung gegenüber dem Ultra 120 Extrem in grenzen.


----------



## DarkScorpion (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*

na toll 79 Euro plus 2 Lüfter für so ein Monster das ist doch schon langsam nicht mehr feierlich. Da lohnt sich ja fast ne ordentliche WaKü


----------



## Chris (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*

da fliegt ja ein das Brett weg oO


----------



## richy-guitar (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*

Ööhm, nett, wirklich, aber: wer will einen 2Kilo schweren Kühler?
Oder haben die mittlerweile die Richtlinien für Kühlergewichte geändert (AMD und Intel mein ich). Bis wohin erlauben die das?


----------



## frEnzy (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*

Ach komm. Zwei Lüfter brauchste bei dem Ding doch nicht. Viel wichtiger wäre mir zu klären, ob die Mainboards das Gewicht überhaupt gut aushalten ^^ Mag ja sein, dass der Kühler mit der richtigen Befestigung super hält. Aber halten auch die Schrauben das Mainboard bei der Hebelwirkung???


----------



## mixn_mojo (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*

Also ich würd mir das Teil allein nur kaufen, um es mir in die Vitrine zu stellen.


----------



## gettohomie (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*

boh das teil ist doch ma krank habe auch vor meinen ganzen PC mit Kupfer zu kühlen !!!!!!!


boh krank


2kg  - Kühlung - Preis


----------



## jed_ka (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*

Hoffentlich macht der kühler das Mainboard nicht Kaputt!!! 

2 Kilos Kupfer und die Preise werde steigen!!!


----------



## johnnyGT (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*

der ifx reicht!!nur die optik ist besser aber wer tut seinem mb schon gerne 2kilo an?


----------



## Eldorado (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*

Richtig geil das Teil... Das P/L- Verhältnis ist ja mal für den Popo, aber hätte den trotzdem gern!


----------



## gettohomie (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*

glaube jeder hätte den gern 

aber wie will man den fest machen da muss doch das board durchbrechen 
oder man muss den mit einen rohr am netzteil fest machen


----------



## Caelte (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*

Wie wärs mit einem Thermaright Ultra 120 True Diamond? Diamant hat eine viel höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit


----------



## Firefighter45 (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*

Ich kann mich noch erinnern mal in der PCGH gelesen zu haben das die Sockel für 450g-500g +/-ausgelegt sind, jetzt frage ich mich was sollen denn die ganzen Sockel „Killer“.

Ich versuche in der Regel immer unter 700g zu bleiben (was nicht einfach ist) da gibt es genug gute Kühler (zb. Xigmatek Achilles S1284, Gigabyte G Power 2 Pro, Scythe Katana 2).

Für „normal“ User oder Leute die etwas OC’n reichen diese allemal, der Thermalright IFX-14 ist zwar unbestritten ein guter Kühler, außer Stark Übertakter braucht den aber auch keiner.


----------



## gettohomie (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*

also ich habe einen Thermaltake V1 und der kühlt perfekt und wiegt auch nicht so viel


----------



## the freaker (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*

Wäre der nicht so teuer würde ich mir den bestimmt kaufen.
Selbst der ifx ist ja schon teuer, aber 79€ nur für den kühler????
Und wenn man sich dazu noch zwei gescheite Lüfter holt 
ist man bestimmt bei über 90€.


----------



## The_Dark_Lord (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*

Ich freu mich auf einen IFX-14 True Copper 




aber ganz ehrlich, mein Scythe Mugen hat mich noch nie im Stich gelassen. Mein Q6600 läuft auf 3,6 GHz und bleibt dabei anständig kühl.
Die paar Grad weniger mit dem Schmuckstück hier machen das Kraut auch nicht fett ^^


----------



## foofighter656 (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*

Wie wärs mal mit ner Silberedition.


----------



## gettohomie (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*

oder eine aus kobalt


----------



## Henner (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*



Firefighter-45 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich noch erinnern mal in der PCGH gelesen zu haben das die Sockel für 450g-500g +/-ausgelegt sind, jetzt frage ich mich was sollen denn die ganzen Sockel „Killer“.


In der Praxis gibt es mit schwereren Kühlern kaum Probleme, sofern sie gut verschraubt sind.


----------



## Tr0n (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*

Wird mich mal interessieren wann die mit der Produktion angefangen haben, der Kupferpreis war im Sommer fast 2,5 mal Teurer als jetzt, zurzeit ist der Preis ja in Sturzflug. 

2  kg sind eindeutig zu viel, da ich viel unterwegs bin mit der Kiste


----------



## the freaker (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*



> in der praxis gibt es keine proleme mit schweren Kühlern,
> sofern sie gut verschraubt sind



Und wieso schreibt dann die pcgh dann sowas?????
Naja würd mir dann irgendeine Halterung bauen wenn das wirklich Stimmen würde.


----------



## Fransen (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*

Sehr geiler Kühler.
->das P/L ist zwar mehr als schlecht, aber die Optik ist der Hammer.

Persönlich würde und werde ich mir den Thermalright IFX-14 kaufen, der Preis des True Copper ist mir dann doch zu hoch...


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*



The_Dark_Lord schrieb:


> Ich freu mich auf einen IFX-14 True Copper
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jo... der hat dann 4-5 Kilo 

ich hab nen Q6600 auch auf 3,6 mit nem Zalman 9700... ist auch kein Problem (wobei man dazu sagen muss dass die CPU pretested war und nicht sooo arg heiß wird)


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*



Tr0n schrieb:


> Wird mich mal interessieren wann die mit der Produktion angefangen haben, der Kupferpreis war im Sommer fast 2,5 mal Teurer als jetzt, zurzeit ist der Preis ja in Sturzflug.
> 
> 2  kg sind eindeutig zu viel, da ich viel unterwegs bin mit der Kiste



Die "paar" Kilo machen da nicht soviel aus denke ich, die Herstellung ist hier ja im Vergleich viel teurer als der Rohstoff selbst.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*



the freaker schrieb:


> Und wieso schreibt dann die pcgh dann sowas?????
> Naja würd mir dann irgendeine Halterung bauen wenn das wirklich Stimmen würde.



Wann haben wir denn das geschrieben? Vielleicht, als Kühler über eine Halteklammer an zwei kleinen Plastiknasen direkt am Sockel befestigt wurden? Einfach mal die Relation sehen…


----------



## Hugo78 (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*



PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> In der Praxis gibt es mit schwereren Kühlern kaum Probleme, sofern sie gut verschraubt sind.


Bei 930g eines Mugen oder den 770g Noctua NH-U12P glaub ich das, 
aber bei dem 2 kilo Monster hier glaub ich das erst, wenn ich es selber erlebe. *g*

Ein "LAN-zocker Langzeit Praxistest" wäre hier nicht schlecht. 
€: Alle anderen können sich ja gleich ne Wakü holen, bei dem Preis.


----------



## the freaker (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Wann haben wir denn das geschrieben? Vielleicht, als Kühler über eine Halteklammer an zwei kleinen Plastiknasen direkt am Sockel befestigt wurden? Einfach mal die Relation sehen…



Keime Ahnung hat Firefighter-45 oder so
auf der zweiten Seite geschrieben.

Mfg the freaker


----------



## the freaker (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*



Hugo78 schrieb:


> Bei 930g eines Mugen oder den 770g Noctua NH-U12P glaub ich das,
> aber bei dem 2 kilo Monster hier glaub ich das erst, wenn ich es selber erlebe. *g*
> 
> Ein "LAN-zocker Langzeit Praxistest" wäre hier nicht schlecht.
> €: Alle anderen können sich ja gleich ne Wakü holen, bei dem Preis.



Da kann ich dir nur zustimmem


----------



## Tr0n (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die "paar" Kilo machen da nicht soviel aus denke ich, die Herstellung ist hier ja im Vergleich viel teurer als der Rohstoff selbst.


 Ja klar, aber bei 3000 Stück sind das 5,7 Tonnen und im Sommer war der Preis teilweise über $5000 teurer die Tonne als jetzt


----------



## Fintsch86 (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*

Vielleich kann man mit dem Teil auch passiv kühlen, nur mit dem Luftstrom im Gehäuse.


----------



## Amigo (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*

Wie es aussieht ist in Sachen Luftkühlung nichts mehr drin... der True Copper kann sich ja nicht gerade absetzen...

€: Ganz vergessen, das ist einfach mal ein krass fettes Teil!!!


----------



## micky23 (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*

Sieht zwar richtig cool aus, aber ich bleib da lieber bei meinem IFX-14


----------



## el barto (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*

 Wann kommt eigentlich der IFX-14 True Copper? 

Aber das Teil ist ja schon nett  Gewicht würde ich mir nicht so die Sorge drum machen das passt schon  Nur der Preis 

Ich bleib bei Wakü 

mfg el barto


----------



## Dark_Eagle (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*

mich würde eher der Orochi rein aus Kupfer interresieren (gewicht > 3kg^^)


----------



## GulAsh2k8 (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*

Und das arme Mainboard muss das Ding halten!?


----------



## Henner (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*



Fintsch86 schrieb:


> Vielleich kann man mit dem Teil auch passiv kühlen, nur mit dem Luftstrom im Gehäuse.


Mit einigen Prozessoren dürfte das gehen, aber besonders gut ist der True Copper dafür nicht geeignet. Dafür sind die Lamellenabstände zu klein. Bei geringer Drehzahl bricht die Kühlleistung stark ein, ein HR-01 Plus oder Scythe Ninja kühlt passiv/"semi-passiv" besser.


----------



## T-MAXX (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*

Wenn der Kupfer-Klopper das Mainbord bricht und danach gleich das Licht ausgeht...

Das ist doch echt krank, 2-kg Cu im Tower mehr und der Schaden erstmal. Ne das Ding würde ich nie einsetzen.


----------



## exa (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*

ja, man sieht das luftkühlung eben auch an grenzen stößt, und das durch solche extremen materialien nur kleinere, aber nicht bessere kühler möglich sind...

tr hätte mal lieber die lamellenzahl um die hälfte reduzieren soll, dann wäre der optimal für langsame lüfter oder semi passiv, und noch dazu leichter...


----------



## Agent X² (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*

Der is mal echt "Cool" aber warum habt ihr alle um euer Mainboard angst? Was sind schon 2kg auf 4 Schrauben verteilt? Die würden bestimmt nicht son Kühler bauen wenn man ihn nicht sicher benutzen könnte...is bestimmt auch nich gedacht um sich beim schrauben drauf zu stützen oder zum groß rum posen auf ner Lan aber im Hausbetrieb sicherlich unbedenklich...  wenn man sich zb ne teure CPU holt warum dann nicht son schönen Kühler dazu?


----------



## riedochs (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*



Fintsch86 schrieb:


> Vielleich kann man mit dem Teil auch passiv kühlen, nur mit dem Luftstrom im Gehäuse.



Dafuer duerfte der Lamellenabstand zu klein sein.


----------



## XXTREME (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*

Optisch ein Augenschmaus, gar keine Frage aber 80€ +ca. nochmal 20€ für einen anständigen Propeller inkl. Versand also um die 100€, da hört´s dann aber wirklich mal auf.


----------



## CentaX (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*

Das ganze noch von Xigmatek mit Heatpipe Direct Touch und schwarz lackiert und ich wär zufrieden 
Ne, ernsthaft. Vollkupferkühler sind einfach zu teuer und zu schwer...
Der Kühler an sich ist aber klasse... mal schaun ob ich mir den mal als ''True Black'' mit nem blau beleuchteten 120mm hole, sieht bestimmt gut aus


----------



## MeisterIsgaroth (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*

Edler Kühler mit edlem Preis 

Aber mit 2Kg kann mein Zalmann 9700 nicht mithalten und der is schon nicht klein


----------



## mad1977 (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*

ja bei dem Preis und nen ordentlichen Luefter noch dazu. ne. da bleib ich bei meiner wakue. kommt nie und niemmer nen luftkuehler ran


----------



## adler93 (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*

Also grade mal 0,xx °C besser als der IFX14 da kauf ich mir lieber den IFX14 und habe keine Angst das mein Mobo durchkracht  . Das Teil ist halt eher was für Fanatiker und Sammler schätze ich mal^^.


----------



## Holdrio (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*

Jo eben, mit schnellem Lüfter gleich wie IFX-14, mit langsame klar schlechter, dazu 2KG schwer und sehr teuer, reiner Marketingag für paar Gratis-Schlagzeilen! 
Optisch macht der für mich auch viel weniger her als der Doppelturm IFX-14 und Kupferfarbe ist eh Geschmacksache.

Überraschend wie im Test vermerkt finde ich das Ergebnis aber nicht, Kupfer braucht doch seit jeher immer vor allem Lüfterpower um seine Stärken zu zeigen, Alu ist viel besser für Silentsysteme...und seit IFX-14 auch für maximale Leistung nicht schlechter als sogar ein 2KG Kupferklotz wie der Test zeigt.

P.S. Nebenbei bemerkt apropos Thermalright:
Für solche Marketinggags haben sie Zeit, einen guten GTX260/280 Kühler dagegen nie hinbekommen bis heute.


----------



## WeisserHelge (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*



CentaX schrieb:


> Das ganze noch von Xigmatek mit Heatpipe Direct Touch und schwarz lackiert und ich wär zufrieden
> Ne, ernsthaft. Vollkupferkühler sind einfach zu teuer und zu schwer...
> Der Kühler an sich ist aber klasse... mal schaun ob ich mir den mal als ''True Black'' mit nem blau beleuchteten 120mm hole, sieht bestimmt gut aus



In diesem Vorhaben kann ich dich nur bestärken, denn genau so hab ich's auch gemacht und es sieht Klasse aus


----------



## Gast20150401 (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*

Die Kühlwerte sind okay, aber 2Kg? Finde das ist ein bisschen viel,da muß das Mainboard schon was aushalten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Wann haben wir denn das geschrieben? Vielleicht, als Kühler über eine Halteklammer an zwei kleinen Plastiknasen direkt am Sockel befestigt wurden? Einfach mal die Relation sehen…



Dann hättet ihr aber was falsches geschrieben, Sockel A erlaubte nur 300g 
450g sind mindestens Sockel478 oder 754, also keine Befestigung am Sockel.

Aber man kann natürlich trotzdem an einer Stelle schreiben, dass die  Hersteller 450g spezifizieren, aber an anderer Stelle, dass Überschreitungen der Spezifikationen bislang ohne Folgen blieben.


----------



## Alche (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*

Ich warte noch auf nen True Diamond schließlich hat Diamant die beste Wärmeleitfähigkeit überhaub und würde ja auch "nur" so um die 1 Mio kosten.


----------



## Gast20150401 (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*



Alche schrieb:


> Ich warte noch auf nen True Diamond schließlich hat Diamant die beste Wärmeleitfähigkeit überhaub und würde ja auch "nur" so um die 1 Mio kosten.



 Sinnvoller wären CPU die keine Wärme erzeugen.


----------



## riedochs (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dann hättet ihr aber was falsches geschrieben, Sockel A erlaubte nur 300g



Richtig, deswegen hat AMD die Mounting Holes eingeschoben.


----------



## w00tification (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*



richy-guitar schrieb:


> Ööhm, nett, wirklich, aber: wer will einen 2Kilo schweren Kühler?
> Oder haben die mittlerweile die Richtlinien für Kühlergewichte geändert (AMD und Intel mein ich). Bis wohin erlauben die das?


Ich meine, dass die Richtlinien für die Kühlergewichte bei Intel für die Pushpin-Befestigung zulässig ist. Bei zusätzlichen Backplates verteilt sich das Gewicht ja. Daher treffen diese Vorgaben fast nie zu o.o jeder macht, was er will.


----------



## riedochs (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*

Selbst mit Backplane waere ich ebi 2kg vorsichtig. Vielleicht kauf ich mir das Teil auch, nur weis ich momentan nicht wo verbauen.


----------



## Shibi (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*

Das er mit dem IFX 14 gleichauf zieht hätte ich nicht gedacht, da er eine kleinere Oberfläche hat. Aber das macht wohl die größere Wärmeleitfähigkeit des Kupfers wett. Da kann ich den Vergleich mit meinem Mugen ja weglassen, den schlägt er allemal. 

Wegen den 2Kg mache ich mir wenig Sorgen, mein Mugen hält sogar noch mit Pushpins ohne Probleme. Und PCBs sind sehr biegsam. *schon so meine Erfahrungen gemacht hab* 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## MisterBombastic (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*

Man sieht mal wieder dass die Luftkühlung an seine Grenzen stößt ^^

Mal ne Frage an die Redaktion : Werdet ihr den Dnamics LM10 testen ?
http://danamics.com/danamics-lm10.aspx

Kommt ja am 17.11 raus ...


----------



## gokzilla (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*

Ich hab meinen alten PC verschrottet und wollte schon immer mal nen Motherboard in zwei hälften Teilen. Ich kann nur sagen, ist nicht so einfach.
bin mir sicher , das sogar ein 10kg teil nicht das geringste Problem für ein Mobo ist, vorausgesetzt es ist fest genug Verschraubt.

Wenn was kaputt geht, dann wohl die Pushpins, die sind die schwächsten Glieder. Verschraubt würde ich mir überhaupt keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## riedochs (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*

Es geht ja nich darum dass das MB zerbricht. Das MB besteht ja aus mehreren Layern und es kann bei m biegen des MB vorkommen das auf einem der Layer eine Leiterbahn bricht.


----------



## the freaker (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*



riedochs schrieb:


> Selbst mit Backplane waere ich ebi 2kg vorsichtig. Vielleicht kauf ich mir das Teil auch, nur weis ich momentan nicht wo verbauen.



Überlege ich mir auch,
da der nicht so viel Platz wegnimmt wie mein ifx14.
Und Platz brauch ich 
Außerdem sieht der total GEIL aus!!!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*



w00tification schrieb:


> Ich meine, dass die Richtlinien für die Kühlergewichte bei Intel für die Pushpin-Befestigung zulässig ist. Bei zusätzlichen Backplates verteilt sich das Gewicht ja. Daher treffen diese Vorgaben fast nie zu o.o jeder macht, was er will.



Der gleiche Wert wurde auch schon für So478 angegeben - und dessen Retentionmodul war bekanntermaßen so solide, dass Thermalright und Scythe eine So775 Halterung nach diesem Vorbild entwickelt haben.
Für die Xeon-Kühler hat Intel afaik bis zu 1kg spezifiziert, aber da wird dann mit genau denifierter Position und direkter Verschraubung mit dem Mainbordschlitten gearbeitet.
Ähnliches galt afaik auch für BTX Systeme. (ob die wohl bald wieder ausgegraben werden?)

Nö, 450g sollte das sein, wofür Mainboards konstruiert werden.
Dass sie mehr aushalten ist aber auch klar - man weiß nur nicht genau, wieviel.
(80kg statische Last sind jedenfalls nicht ausreichend, um die ganze Platine zu brechen . Aber von wassergekühlten Grafikkarten ist bekannt, dass schon relativ schwache Biegungen des PCB Probleme bereiten können.)


----------



## the freaker (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*

Würde der denn auf das Asus P5Q Pro passen?
Ich würde einfach mal ja sagen,
da der ekl Groß Clockner ja auch drauf passt.


----------



## greentea908 (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*

Geil für meinen Wohnzimmer PC. Da steht er dann sowieso aufrecht....aber ein Graus für den Geldbeutel


----------



## bauer-akil (12. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*

warum wurde der kühler nicht mit dem orochi verglichen?


----------



## kyle (13. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*

Ich finde,dass der Kühler richtig geil aussieht aber das kann sich leicht ändern wenn man erstmal den Lüfter dranmachen will .Da können Kratzer entstehen da es ( wie eigentlich bei jedem Kühlerhersteller) einfach eine billige Lösung ist mit den Drähten. Die sollten sich mal etwas neues ausdenken mit der Lüfterhalterung


----------



## Shibi (13. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*



> warum wurde der kühler nicht mit dem orochi verglichen?



Das weiss ich auch nicht, aber er hat eine bessere Leistung als der Orichi, da der Orichi hinter dem IFX 14 lag.

Bei der Befestigung hab ich wenig bedenken, solange man vorsichtig ist verkratzt da auch nichts. Die ganz vorsichtigen können es ja mit Kabelbindern machen...

mfg, Shibi


----------



## sinthor4s (13. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*

der kühler ist einfach mal der oberhammer in jeder hinsicht^^
egal ob in preis , optik oder der funktion vom sockel zu brechen und 
auf seinem sturzflug noch die graka mitzunehmen xD
naja ich spiele mit dem gedanken mir das ding zuzulegen 
und zur befestigung... vll spann ich einfach so eine art zusätzliches netz 
ins gehäuse das den kühler zusätzlich hält^^ dann sollte das 
ganze gut halten^^


----------



## Shibi (14. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*

Oder du kaufst ne Schaumstoffmatte und polsterst die Grafikkarte.


----------



## sinthor4s (14. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*

wiso auch net 
hauptsache alles bleibt heil und kühl


----------



## Dark Mark (14. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*

Passt des Coole Teil auch bei den neuen i7 Cpus von Intel ?


----------



## Henner (14. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*



Dark Mark schrieb:


> Passt des Coole Teil auch bei den neuen i7 Cpus von Intel ?


Steht doch im Text:


> ... mit dem entsprechenden Kit ist auch eine Befestigung auf dem Sockel 1366 der Nehalem-Familie möglich.


Und damit ist der Core i7 gemeint.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (14. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*

Naja ich hätte bei der Kühlleistung schon etwas mehr erwartet, 3°C sind ja nicht gerade ein große Steigerung im Vergleich zum Ultra 120 True Black.

Da würde ich eher beim bewehrten (und vor allem leichteren) Ultra 120 bleiben, als dass ich meinem Board ein 2kg Klotz zumute.


----------



## SilentKilla (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*

Stimmt schon. Lediglich 3°C besser bei einem 1,63fach besseren Wärmeleitwert von Kupfer gegenüber Aluminium. Da könnte man schon mehr erwarten.

Ich denke aber, dass wir mittlerweile an einem Punkt sind, wo es immer schwerer wird, die warme Lufte vom Kühler wegzubewegen. Die Sättigungsgrenze ist bestimmt schon fast erreicht. Was da nur hilft ist ein schneller drehender Lüfter direkt am Kühler und natürlich auch am Gehäuse, um die warme Luft wegzubewegen. Aber laute Lüfter will schließlich keiner.

Ich glaube kaum, dass künftige Luftkühler viel besser werden als IFX-14 und Co. Desewegen habe ich auch gemischte Gefühle beim Danamics Flüssigmetallkühler.


----------



## Shibi (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*

Es gibt immer physikalische Grenzen, allerdings versuchen die Hersteller diese Grenzen immer weiter auszuweiten und auszutricksen. Diese Flüssigmetalltechnik wird vielleicht wieder 1°C einbringen. Kombiniert man das mit einem Kühler in der Größe vom IFX 14 erhält man eine nochmal ein paar °C weniger. Baut man diesen Kühler nun auchnoch aus Kupfer senkt man die Temperatur wieder um 3°C... Nun setzt man noch einen neu entwickelten Lüfter mit pefektem Strömunsverhalten drauf und erhält bei der selben Lautstärke wie man sie früher mit nicht optimalen Lüfter hatte einen höheren Luftdurchfluss und kann nochmal 2°C rausholen... So wird das immer weitergehen. Wobei halt doch immer wieder physikalische Grenzen auftreten, die man umgehen muss.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Uziflator (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*

Opptisch ein highlight aber mit dem hätte ich Angst ums Mainboard.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*



Shibi schrieb:


> Es gibt immer physikalische Grenzen, allerdings versuchen die Hersteller diese Grenzen immer weiter auszuweiten und auszutricksen. Diese Flüssigmetalltechnik wird vielleicht wieder 1°C einbringen. Kombiniert man das mit einem Kühler in der Größe vom IFX 14 erhält man eine nochmal ein paar °C weniger. Baut man diesen Kühler nun auchnoch aus Kupfer senkt man die Temperatur wieder um 3°C... Nun setzt man noch einen neu entwickelten Lüfter mit pefektem Strömunsverhalten drauf und erhält bei der selben Lautstärke wie man sie früher mit nicht optimalen Lüfter hatte einen höheren Luftdurchfluss und kann nochmal 2°C rausholen... So wird das immer weitergehen. Wobei halt doch immer wieder physikalische Grenzen auftreten, die man umgehen muss.
> 
> mfg, Shibi





Also 90% der Leistungsteigerung der letzten 10 Jahre wurde durch Größensteigerung erreicht und die wird garantiert nicht mehr lange so weitergehen, wenn der ATX Standard beibehalten werden soll.


----------



## sinthor4s (16. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also 90% der Leistungsteigerung der letzten 10 Jahre wurde durch Größensteigerung erreicht und die wird garantiert nicht mehr lange so weitergehen, wenn der ATX Standard beibehalten werden soll.




definitiv wenn ich mir so einen "kühler" von nem pentium 2 angucke...

allerdings ist da noch platz für mehr... man stelle sich einen 
kühler a la ifx 14 vor der in der mitte durchgängig ist(beim ifx
ist da ja noch großzügig platz ) und dann alles aus kupfer
mit 2 140iger lüftern und verschweißung direkt am gehäuse zur fixierung des ganzen...  
in der hinsicht is also noch genug platz nach oben 
allerdings werden die cpus ja schon nicht mehr ganz so warm....
(man stelle sich einen quad core auf pentium 4 basis vor.....)

mfg


----------



## Mojo (16. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*

Schon ein ziemlicher Brocken^^
Ich find ihn etwas übertrieben. Aber wer meint er braucht sowas, nur zu, kurbelt die Wirtschaft an.


----------



## bauer-akil (16. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*



Shibi schrieb:


> Das weiss ich auch nicht, aber er hat eine bessere Leistung als der Orichi, da der Orichi hinter dem IFX 14 lag.
> 
> Bei der Befestigung hab ich wenig bedenken, solange man vorsichtig ist verkratzt da auch nichts. Die ganz vorsichtigen können es ja mit Kabelbindern machen...
> 
> mfg, Shibi



achso. ich dachte ich hätte mal gelesen, dass der Orochi den ifx14 toppt... deswegen hab ich gefragt, aber klar-wenn der ifx besser is dann wäre es sinnlos gewesen, die beiden zu vergleichen.


----------



## Shibi (17. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Thermalright True Copper: 2-kg-Kupferkühler im PCGH-Test*

Sie waren nah beieinander, allerdings war der IFX fast immer vorne. Wirklich durchsetzen konnte der Orichi sich nur im Passiven Betrieb, da er da mit seinen großen Lamellenabständen einen Vorteil hat.

mfg, Shibi


----------

